# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  honed concrete driveway with aluminium expansion strips?

## Steve54

Hi, Im forming up at the moment to pour a new concrete driveway area at approx 60 sqm. im looking for an option that will be close to maintenance free. (ie not sprayed/stamped etc). Im thinking to hone and expose aggregate and have some 3mm aluminium strips pushed into the setting concrete for good looks (and also to be be used as the expansion joints). (I have used the strips in my garage slab and they worked out great!)  but open to suggestions if anyone has done something similar before? thanks!

----------


## Random Username

Honed concrete could possibly be a bit slippery if the driveway is at a slope, and you might want to use a material other than aluminium as it reacts with concrete (and reinforcing steel), and you can get corrosion problems.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I agree with Random user, the aluminium in the garage might be ok, but not so out in the elements, even if it was Anodised (expensive). 
I was visiting Brisbane a few weeks ago and spotted a very neat driveway made of a 10 mm pebble mix, a bit darker than normal with white quartz boarders down each side and what looked like a 2 metre + round compass rose in the middle. 
If you want to maintain the metal strips outside, you cab but 316 stainless angle, but it sure ain't cheap.  
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------

